# unicoi seat tube 27.2? Proper grease?



## gthcarolina (Feb 14, 2005)

I just got an older (99) unicoi from ebay and everything is generally great. I've been breaking it down and cleaning stuff and noticed some things. The seatpost ( Litespeed/American classic ti) WOULD NOT COME OUT. I really had to work on it. I thought maybe the post was the wrong size, but another post I have also goes in really tight. Litespeed lists the ST as 27.2 but could it be 27.0 or 26.8? There are no burrs in the seat tube and the post is not scored.

Also, the rear derailleur bolt came out with some difficulty too and it creaked alot. I'm new to titanium and wonder if this is due to something unique about the metal? Does it require a special grease or is the standard Finish Line Teflon ok?


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

There is some material called Ti prep. I think finish line makes some. But I've been using teflon grease or White Lithium grease on my seatpost and bolts. 

Maybe the person who had the bike before you didn't put anything there.

Grease should be enough


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

Just a suggestion, I use never-size (industrial quality paste) "Bostic" brand is the original, basicaly same as ti prep, excellent dis-simalar metel protection. You should use this on all your bolts where they touch ti. I even use this on most of my bikes seat post. TIP -- don't get it on your clothes it gets everywhere! All the best -- Bill


----------

